# Well, my JD 170 restoration project is back on…



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Last year I posted in the JD small tractor forum about a “bone yard” JD 170 I was getting for $100 from my local dealer. Then the owner decided he wanted to first strip it for some parts before I bought it. Naturally, I backed out of the deal. 

Now with Spring just around the corner, the dealer need to get more space at their place so they moved all the bone yard tractors next to a storage trailer and want to get rid of everything and clean up their yard. I was at the dealer today, just poking around, and found the 170 in the exact same condition it was in before…no parts taken off. I told the salesman to just give me the tractor and I will pay the $35 delivery charge. The salesman wanted $50 including delivery. We haggled a bit and settled on $45! He is also going to throw in a couple of weights. It should be delivered around the end of next week.

So, I now have my JD restoration project for this Spring. I may start it first, just to get it up and running, before I start on my free Craftsman tractor/engine rebuild project. The Craftsman is all torn down and in pieces in the garage. I was thinking of doing a “custom” job on it, racing orange paint, chrome painted engine parts and wheels, AG tires etc. I may just rebuild the engine, reassemble the tractor, sell it and use the money to restore the 170. I will put AG’s on the 170 as it will be a working tractor, but not for mowing. I have my Craftsman L1500 with 2 bin bagger for that.

Thanks to Chipmaker, I have some good tips on what to look for as I begin and I look forward to additional help from others as I go along.

Greg


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Keep us posted (pun intended) on your progress. Pics would be nice. too.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:ditto: Lets us know how its going and lots of pictures before during and after 
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg, Which JD dealer is it, If you do not want to use the name just the town, I might be interested if it is in Snohomish, Mount Vernon or Everett area to go and see whats left from the bone yard on Monday. Michael


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds to me like you haggled a pretty good deal to me. The weights are worth $1.00 per pound. :thumbsup: Congratulations!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks guys,

Here are some pics, light, but all I have now. 

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6e234861-316d-32c6-32f8-756f2274a559&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=6538305f-6c4c-54a1-697e-59913cff13e2&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=134d5acd-49c3-17d7-66e8-4b0d72722ed9&size=>

Michael, 

I sent you a PM. If you didn't get it, let me know.

Greg

P.S., the GT in the pic is a customers...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Dam Greg it looks to be in great shape whats wrong with it and you cant beat the price.:thumbsup:
Jody


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I got your PM and it looks Monday I will run down there to take a look at whats left over from the boneyard.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

What I remember...

There is a 160 there. I was looking at it and the 170 and decided on the 170 because of the lights..LOL. The motor does turn over with no loud noises. It has a 2 bin bagger on it but no tube from the deck to the bagger.

Also, 3 - 4 STX38's and a few RER's, all in various conditions. Remember, these are "bone yard" units.

I live about 15 minutes from the dealer. If you want, give me a call and we could meet and shoot the bull over a coffee. I'll PM you my number.

As far as my 170, I don't know anything more than the repair costs were more than the owner wanted to pay, so he "traded it in" and bought a new unit. The engine turns over so I'm pretty sure it shouldn't be a major engine problem. It has a new oil filter and air filter, as if it was being serviced when the big problem was discovered. It could be the deck rusted in the back, though it looks pretty good from the outside. It could also be the spindles or other deck problems. Chipmaker gave me some real good info on the deck...what to look for and ways to fix. A deck problem doesn't bother me that much as I will not be using it to mow. I could just clean it up real good, repaint and hang it on if I ever wanted to "show" it.

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

What I'm looking for Greg is something a bit stronger then a STX as I will fix it up and use it for mowing my horse pasture once or twice a summer. I need to find something like a garden tractor which has seen its better days as my old Murray is on its last legs. Last weekend I was prepping it for the spring and the drive it a bit and the transmission is going out (After 20 years of abuse by me it is in really bad shape and it might not last this year) I loaned it to my nephew so he can rototill his garden.)


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

Don't know the size or condition of your horse pasture, but could the 160 work?

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I do not think it will but I just want something that is only going to be used maybe twice a year to knock down the weeds. The pasture is a 2 and half acres of rough ground and I do not want to abuse my L-120 on it. The deck doesn't really matter because I have a 60" tow behind Swisher style cutter that I got at a estate auction 3 years ago for $25.00. All I did to it was replace a fuel filter and change the oil and put new points on the B & S engine and it runs fine.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

In the one picture, I do see a GT275. Is it in the boneyard also. If so, that might meet the needs that Michael is wanting met, it being a garden tractor.

Greg,
Keep us posted on your progress, including pics.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg mentioned someplace else that the GT275 is customers tractor, That would be really nice but I am just looking for a old one to use on the pasture. 
Greg I won't be able to get down until later in the week as I have to go to the VA Clinic in Seattle on Monday follow up care on my right knee. I have to go every year to certify my disability and the Mrs. reminded me of my appointment after I forgot it. The day will be shot for me until after dark and I like to see things during the daylight hours


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Treed,

The GT was a customers in for repair. Their repairs and the "bone yard" were all in the back. They used different color tags on them to initially tell the difference (plus the visual condition of the tractor).

Michael,

Sorry about the health problem. Hope your follow up care works for you. I also have a Dr. apt on Thursday, but will be just putting around the yard, or working on the 170, otherwise.

Greg


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry,
Just reread the thread again and notice the comment referring to the GT being a customer's machine.

Michael,
If the Murray was doing the job on the field, the 160 would also do the job. The 160-185 series was the top of the line LT's from Deere in the late 80's. The STX was a step or two below the 160-185 series in durability and quality. I agree a garden tractor would be more durable and stronger and with a little luck and preserverance, you might find a good deal on one.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I stopped by the dealer again to check out the 170. I also checked out the Kawasaki engine site. They still have the FC420V engine listed and I found the area where they have complete parts breakdown pages for it. I need to get them downloaded and printed. If anyone has a manual, I would really like to get a copy.

Some things I found.

There are absolutely no dents or tears on the foot panel/rear fender sheet metal. There are only two surface rust spots, in the exact same place, on both foot panels where it looks like the previous owner wore off the paint with his boots.

I could not find any damage or deep scratches on the frame.

The engine has a new oil filter, air filter and the oil is clean and light colored as if it had just been serviced. I don't think the dealer would have done this if there had been a serious "internal" problem with the engine. The spark plug looked new from the outside.

The engine has a fuel pump, something my Craftsman Kohler doesn't. 

The dash is fairly simple, Key ON/RUN/START. The front lights are switched on/off with a separate push/pull switch. The throttle/choke control works smooth with no binding. There is a "GAS" indicator right in the middle of the dash that, I believe, lights up when you need to fill up.

There is also an electrical switch in the top right corner of the dash with icons below it that seem to show "engage/disengage". Could this possibly be an electric PTO for the deck blades? It sure looks like it.

The rubber on the clutch and brake pedals are in very good shape with hardly any wear. The 5 speed gear selector moves smoothly, but, of course, I couldn't try it with the engine running and test the gears and clutch. I really hope there is no problem with the transmission!

The plastic hood looks to be in great shape and turned a really nice green just rubbing on a spot with my finger. I think a good cleaning and wax job is all it needs. The paint on the foot panel/rear fender assembly also looks good just rubbing some of the dust, dirt, and crud that settled on it during outside storage.

I tapped around on the deck and could not find any obvious rusted out spots. The front of the deck has a couple of dings, from the inside, as if the blades had picked up a small rock or two, but nothing major. I am going to take the deck off to work on the tractor and check it out in more detail per the pointers I got from Chipmaker. The deck will be the last part of the project as I will not be using the JD as a mower.

Needless to say, I'm as excited as a new father...

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I made the trip over to the dealer after I got out the VA Clinic, Not normal for them to do the testing as fast as they did but everything is fine and I am recerified for another 2 years on my disability and can continue to get my disablity checks. I broke several bones in and arounfd my left knee and I have limited flex with the knee. I looked at the 160 and I feel it would be to light for the pasture. No knock on it. It is just not going to be strong enough for the pasture. I can always borrow my nephews farm tractor to bush hog the pasture and it will work until I can find the proper implement to do the job. The Murray is a favorite of mine and I may just fix the old garden tractor up but I am getting tired of putting more money in something that ain't worth a plug nickel.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Michael, your just looking for a tough tractor to pull a mower right? I would be REALY suprised if you could not find a old GT of some kind with a bad deck for real cheap. Loook REAL old. A old sears surberban, CC, Simp, etc would MORE then do the trick, and I have seen what you are looking for go for a few hundred bucks. Some of that old iron is REAL tough, and for towing use, and feild work with a tow behind mower, would be perfict for you.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Greg,
The switch you mentioned is indeed the PTO switch. These tractors have an electric PTO clutch to run the deck blades.

You can go to JDParts Online and find the PC for your 170, there will be a complete breakdown of each and every part on the 170 including the engine and transmission. The 5-speed tranny is pretty simple and I see a lot of them on ebay. I believe it is a Peerless. Owners manual and Service manual can be bought thru Deere Publications, but are pricey, especially the SM. But they have CD versions available which are usually about half the price of the paper version. You can either print out the pages from the PC from JDParts Online or purchase a complete PC from Deere Publications.

It sounds like you virtually stole that Deere. Good luck on your project.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I just started to nose around to find a old garden tractor. I will find what I want but I figure it might take until sometime in the late spring early summer before I find what I want because that will make it about the time when folks decide that the old tractor needs replacement. I keep my eyes open at a store in town at a rental direct sales place. The owners a heck of nice guy and I talked to him last week and he will give me a call if anything pops up.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Make sure you post some before and after picts, Greg......I would love to watch the project progress if you can take some pictures along the way!!


----------

